# Looking at buying a cabin on the Au Sable



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey all. 

Me and my dad are looking at buying a cabin within walking distance to the Au Sable river in the Mio area. Specifically near the corner of Old State Rd and Mc Kinley rd. 

How's the fishing around that area? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

This guide does well in that area.

http://michiganstreamside.com/fishing_report.htm


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The fishing can be really good around there. If you catch a hendrickson or hex hatch is is IMO the best water in the state for HUGE browns. You can also do well with gear in that area. The river has some very deep pools and runs in that section so it is best fished from a boat but it can be wadded in sections with caution. I was just over there last week at our cabin but didn't fish as it was pretty darn cold out.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Fishndude said:


> This guide does well in that area.
> 
> http://michiganstreamside.com/fishing_report.htm


Kelly does very well in that stretch of the river. I'm glad to have known him since the late 80s when he was our IT guy at work....


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> The fishing can be really good around there. If you catch a hendrickson or hex hatch is is IMO the best water in the state for HUGE browns. You can also do well with gear in that area. The river has some very deep pools and runs in that section so it is best fished from a boat but it can be wadded in sections with caution. I was just over there last week at our cabin but didn't fish as it was pretty darn cold out.


Add the Brown Drakes to that list, in spots. That is some beautiful water beneath that bridge. Having a cottage in Hale, I fly fish several stretches of the Ausable. Mio is behind only Alcona in difficulty of wading, but there are definitely some spots where a man lacking a Hyde drift boat can do quite well.

Lots of big browns, a few NICE sized brookies mixed in, and bonus smallmouth action. To those who may know though, where have the bigger rainbows gone??? 

Also, LOTS of bears in the area. I have a spot in mind when I draw a tag.

A cottage in that area sounds like a great idea. Within walking distance of the Big waters, close to 72 to drive West for smaller trout water and to follow the Hex hatch, and even the option of heading to the lower for some steel!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Right on about the drakes too. As to the rainbows I am not sure. I seem to always catch some when I go there but they are the cookie cutter stockers that are 10-12 inches. I wish I could fish that water more. I would jump on that cabin asap. There are a few nice streams to the north of there as well that shouldn't be over looked.


----------

